# Chausson Welcome 718EB



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are looking at the Chausson Welcome 718EB,with the island bed and garage.
I would just like to know if anyone has any experience of this model
Also are there any issues with the Chausson range as a whole?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Check out both rear corners from underneath.
My 2007 Welcome 85 has always passed damp checks, and still does, but when I removed the rear bumper for replacement both rear corners were rotten.
It appears that water running off of sides and rear has gotten into the wall cavities and saturated the bottom wooden batten.
Most probably due to inadequate 'undersealing' or the underseal being eroded by spray and grit from the rear road wheels.
The side and rear walls extend to just below the floor and have very little protection.


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a Flash 22 (2012) and am pretty happy with it. The build quality is reasonable, though I will admit that when I get into a German Motorhome, mine seems even more of a budget van. Of course cost is important, so French is therefore generally cheaper to buy than German. Otherwise, nothing has broken so far and Ford base vehicle very reliable.
As far as the rear bumper is concerned, for some reason Chausson don't seal it so the water flows down between the bumper and rear panel. For the sake of a little mastic, the water could flow over the bumper and away from the bottom of the panel/deck.
No inherent problems with the Chausson range as far as I know. They are part of the Trigano Group and have a reasonable reputation in the market.


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

We got a new one in January, and so far are absolutely delighted with it. It's on a 155hp Ford 4.1 ton chassis and is lovely to drive with very few road noises. The build quality seems very good and everything works as it should. The bed is very comfy and the lounge is ok, if not very "British" in its layout. Storage is fine with a huge garage under the hight adjustable bed, but if we had the option we wouldn't have gone for the drop down electric bed as you lose some wall cupboard space as a result. I doubt if the bed will ever be used to be honest.

I don't like the drop down handbrake at all, although it does make it a bit easier to get in the cab. Several times I have driven off thinking it had been released only to find the rear wheels locked. I'm sure I will get used to it in time. The central locking system can lock you out if you're not careful and I can't see how to change this? I can't really think of any other gripes at the moment. I may well add a spare wheel at some time to replace the emergency kit thingy. Oh,one thing I have just thought of. If you want to have two habitation batteries you have to give the sizes some thought as there isn't a lot of space under the passenger seat. We ended up with two 75ah Banners, and have a solar panel.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We had a look at some Chaussons this weekend.I like the layout of the motorhome but a few things have put us off.Mainly the creaky floors in the island bed area,It seems a bit flimsy to me.Also seem very closed into me,and the lack of a glass sun vent in bedroom makes it dark to me.

We saw some Swift Kon-Tikis and they are now top of our list,the one with the island bed,very spacious.


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

We tend to use our bedroom at night when it's generally dark, so the lack of a sunroof isn't a problem! The rest of the van is nice and light and there is a sunroof above the shower which does allow light into the bedroom. In the place of the sunroof there is an electric roof fan, which I am enjoying the benefit of as I write this in France. I weigh over 20 stone and our floors don't creak? We are still over the moon with ours.

A lot of space is taken by the huge garage, so don't forget to factor this in when comparing it with a Kon-Tiki.


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Interesting point, which I have never considered before as have an electric drop-down bed, but for the fixed bed motorhomes, surely daylight in the bedroom is not really a desirable option? Cool and dark would seem to be preferable, though that is assuming most of your travelling is done in hot climates. Maybe UK and Scandinavian touring would benefit from natural light in the bedroom. From my point of view I considered the bedroom space to be redundant most of the day, so prefer the drop down bed option, but I realise that is not good for everyone.


----------

